

Abandoning VIM - kalimatas
http://guzalexander.com/2012/09/08/abandoning-vim.html

======
mcantor
This article was disappointing. It basically boils down to "I didn't like it",
which the author is entitled to, but it doesn't give much to grab on to.

~~~
gduplessy
Honestly, I felt like the end of the article was a bit of a cliffhanger.

------
Daegalus
You know, I could never get into using vim. All the hotkeys and commands seem
really counter-intuitive. Maybe because it wasn't my first, but i find Nano
and Jed far more useable day to day for quick editing than VIM. And I love how
there is so much work trying to get VIM to be a IDE. I have found that
Intellij is an IDE that can pretty much handle any language, Has bindings for
almost anything and works well. If not, I just use a different IDE.

In all honesty< I havent found a language I that I use that I can't work on in
VIsual Studio or Intellij.

I just could never use VIM or Emacs. Seemed like I was trying too hard to make
it do something that it wasn't intended to do.

Then again, i do see the other side of VIM that could be awesome if I could
ever learn to use it, and its powerful scripting and plugins. Maybe if we
could take Nano and add the power of VIM without the horribly counter-
intuitive usage of VIM.

~~~
johncoltrane
> Seemed like I was trying too hard to make it do something that it wasn't
> intended to do.

This is a very common mistake, really. Vim is different. Not embracing this
difference will only result in frustration.

~~~
Daegalus
What I meant by that actually, was everyone says to use it as an IDE, but it
felt like I was trying too hard to make it work like an IDE, than accept ti
for what it really is, just a text editor with some useful scripts.

~~~
johncoltrane
Not _everyone_. A few blowhards with blogs. You were just following what
seemed like an universal truth. There's nothing really wrong with that.

Most of Vim users simply take it as it is and don't waste other people's time
misleading them.

------
bradddd
You may say you're abandoning it, but you really can't. As smoyer said, it's
just too beneficial when you ssh into a box and may not have access to the
fancy editor that you have customized on your own setup. It and emacs are a
well oiled tool in many people's toolboxes, and because of that, it makes it
even more valuable.

~~~
kalimatas
Of course I still use it to edit source code on production servers sometimes.
Learning VIM for a long time was quite good experience that helps me a lot.

------
quanticle
In my opinion, this article left out the most important part: what editor or
IDE Guz is switching to, or if he hasn't decided yet, what his options are.

~~~
kalimatas
Of you are interested I switched to PhpStorm. I like it very much. And it has
a plugin that allow you to edit source code with VIM bindings :)

------
smoyer
I use both VIM and an IDE for the very reasons described in the article. You
just can't ignore the productivity gains of a modern IDE when refactoring,
etc. But VIM is great for remote work and when you're creating new files and
code.

It's also possible to change the key bindings in Eclipse to emulate Vi.

~~~
herval
How much of your time do you realistically spend remote coding via an ssh
connection, though?

I know enough of Vi to get by in that situation, but I wouldn't force myself
into using it on my day to day just for the sake of "using the same tool" or
something.

~~~
smoyer
Not much at all anymore ... our processes try to be a lot more refined ;)

------
Dettorer
Vim is a text editor (and a very good one), it isn't an IDE and it is a bad
idea to try making it an IDE.

A better idea would be to use it INTO an IDE. I know some IDE let the user
choose vim for editing text but I only use vim in a linux shell so I don't
know if those integrations works very well.

------
dasil003
Unless you are going to stick to a small subset of major corporate-sponsored
languages and choose a different IDE for each of them, I don't see how you
will get by with less tool-sharpening than vim. Vim is exceptionally useful
across a wide swath of editing tasks with minimal configuration.

------
owenjones
What features "missing" from vim caused you to switch? With nerd-tree and
fuzzy filename searching, ctrl-p or Command-T (I'm on MacVim,) ack, VimClojure
for the repl, minibufexplorer and the rest of the Janus bundle for
autocomplete / syntax highlighting I have everything I need.

------
aychedee
Linux and Vim are an IDE. The best I've ever come across.

------
hotnuts
This was a pretty useless article. Do we need to hear it every time some
changes editor. You don't talk about reasons. What about alternatives?

------
W00d5t0ck
If you choose Netbeans like I did, you will soon find yourself using jVi.
Muscle memory is strong, you must admit that ;)

------
johncoltrane
Author mistakes a text editor for an IDE and drops it when he understands his
error. How interesting!

~~~
kalimatas
I knew that VIM was an editor, but I hoped I could turn into powerfull IDE as
many articles suggested. I was wrong unfortunately.

~~~
johncoltrane
You were wrong, obviously, but the people who made you believe that with their
stupid blog posts are wrong, too. I'd say they are more wrong than you.

Those blog post are seriously misleading: at best, one can come up with a vim
config that make it _look_ like a stereotypical IDE: file tree on the left,
class tree on the right, quickfix at the bottom, completion… But there's a lot
more to an IDE than that. Because Vim will _never_ understand your code as an
IDE does it will never be an IDE, full stop.

It can be the (super charged) editor module of your development environment
but it would take a lot more than a blog post with cool screenshots to explain
how and why. Even this 7 parts series is probably not enough:
<http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/series/unix-as-ide/>

------
gregmorton
I'm gonna write an article about the fact that I'm changing my blue car for a
red one, just because.

------
lutusp
A quote: "I can almost here you guys laughing ..."

No, you can't. Not yet. s/here/hear/

~~~
kalimatas
Thanks :)) English isn't my native language and sometimes (may be more than I
want to) I make mistypes.

------
fly2never
If you want use IDE, try some vim plugin for IDE, like vrapper, ideavim and so
on

